# Struggling with Victorian ID



## SalmonAfrica (Jan 9, 2018)

Good day everyone

Long time stalker of this forum, but only a recent member. I've kept a number of cichlids over the years, but this is my first attempt at a species from Lake Victoria.

The fishes pictured below were sold to me as "Flamebacks". What I do know is that there are a handful of cichlids from this lake that go by this name, and as far as I can tell (which I'll admit here, may not be a reliable guess) is not one of the typical "Flamebacks", a Kyoga Flameback, or the sometimes-referred-to-as "Flameback" _Pundamilia nyererei_.

The names mentioned above were my first guesses going by the name they were sold as, as well as their ambiguous colouration as juveniles. Granted, the fishes in these pictures are still very young (the biggest being 3 inches), but some patterning has begun to develop. My guess has now shifted to some species of _Astatotilapia_, but again I'm not sure. Part of my inspiration for that identification came from the fish that is displayed at the top-left most corner of this page, as it bears similar facial markings and has a red trim along the dorsal fin, as do my fish.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

flare copy by Timothy Smith, on Flickr

left5 copy by Timothy Smith, on Flickr

right2 copy by Timothy Smith, on Flickr

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SalmonAfrica (Jan 9, 2018)

I appreciate that identification can be difficult, especially in fishes so young. I will give it a few more weeks and try some more photographs.

However, as a newcomer to Victorians, I would like some advice on the direction to take with feeding this species. When I first got them, I gave them a generic tropical feed (Tetra Prima/Tetra Bits), which they happily accepted, but lended to some mild bloating, and apparent impaction around the anus. I've since moved them onto a mix feed consisting of spirulina flakes and brine shrimp flakes, since I assume that they're mainly herbivorous but I'd still like to insure some protein intake.

Is there any other foods I can feed to this fish? In particular, I'm looking towards fresh and frozen foods, not just flakes.

Thanks again!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi your fish looks like a mix between H.latifasciatus and H.sp"thick skin" because of the very large bars on its body;; but to be really sure;; the better would be to have some sexual adult in full colors


----------

